# Removing Formaldehyde From New Camper



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

I know this has been discussed before, but I thought this link might be helpful for all us newbies...

http://www.lasvegasmikey.com/formaldehyde.htm

I sent this link to my chemist brother. Here is his reply

"I talked with our organic chemist and he said yes this will work, but you will have a slight dead fish smell due to the amines that are produced as by products of the reaction. Can get rid of that smell by Freebreeze or scented candles. May take several days and several bowl fulls of ammonia to get it all out. He said the quickest way but more expensive would be to get one of those ozonators that people use in their homes to eliminate odors."

BTW, both of these guys are chemists for NASA...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hopefully not chemists assigned to Main Tank Insulating Foam!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Thats a tough decison..

Formaldehyde vs Dead Fish smell..

what a dilemma ... hmmmm what to do???


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

No, but they have looked at the adhesive used to glue the tiles on before....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Doug - This is the first post I have seen your new signature pic. Just wanted to let you know I think its great. sunny


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I found that the smell quickly dissappeared once I install a couple of Maxx Airs and kept my vents open.

Thor


----------

